# How to reconfigure HDD from raid to normal operation?



## Artas1984 (Nov 2, 2017)

I have received a WD SE 4 TB SATA HDD. Previously it was used in a RAID1 array. Using Windows disk management i have deleted the partition, created it per new, formatted with AF sector size. CrystalDiskInfo shows health status ok, but i can not read smart with other programs like HD Tune Pro or Speccy. Every program installed in Windows shows the hard drive as "Intel Raid 1 Volume SCSI Disk Device".

What do i need to do to get rid of it's RAID1 status and have a proper naming?


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 2, 2017)

Not sure if it has something to do with SATA mode setting in your BIOS (it may sound ridiculous, but worth a try), what is your SATA mode set to now?

Deleting the partition(s) and reformatting should get you right back to where you need to be, in any case.  So it's weird 

Edit: not sure if this helps:  https://www.eightforums.com/drivers-hardware/53429-migrating-raid-ssd-switching-ahci.html


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 2, 2017)

Remove it from the RAID1 then KillDisk it.  The RAID config data are in the first bytes of the drive...outside the reach of Windows.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 2, 2017)

I've always just been able to do a Clean command on the disk in DiskPart and it gets rid of the RAID config.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 2, 2017)

On boot up go into your RAID options and delete the HDD from the array.

If you have it on a system without RAID enabled unplug the other drives and then set it up as if you're going to run RAID in the bios then go into RAID and delete it from the array.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 2, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Remove it from the RAID1 then KillDisk it.  The RAID config data are in the first bytes of the drive...outside the reach of Windows.



I tried Killdisk recently, I'm unsure if I had caddies or what but when I would run it, it would never move beyond the main menu after hitting correct key on board to start it...


----------



## blobster21 (Nov 2, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> I've always just been able to do a Clean command on the disk in DiskPart and it gets rid of the RAID config.



This.

From an elevated prompt:

diskpart

then

list disk
sel disk X (where X is the drive number of your WD SE 4TB)
clean
create part prim
sel part 1
format fs=ntfs quick
assign
exit


----------



## Jetster (Nov 5, 2017)

Diskpart  like he said


----------



## Artas1984 (Nov 7, 2017)

jmcslob said:


> On boot up go into your RAID options and delete the HDD from the array.
> 
> If you have it on a system without RAID enabled unplug the other drives and then set it up as if you're going to run RAID in the bios then go into RAID and delete it from the array.



That was the correct option! I knew i could somehow fix this from UEFI. And so i did.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Remove it from the RAID1 then KillDisk it.  The RAID config data are in the first bytes of the drive...outside the reach of Windows.



If it is possible, i try to avoid installing any additional software.



newtekie1 said:


> I've always just been able to do a Clean command on the disk in DiskPart and it gets rid of the RAID config.



A then, perhaps next time.

Thank you all.


----------

